# Why is the kindle so unstable and slow?



## tontom (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I do like my kindle but how come for such a simple device(no graphics) it is so unstable. It is unreliable, it crashes out and it is terribly slow. The logic is awful. I am at the point of going back to paperbacks. The only thing that keeps me using it is the greet selection of books available. It's nearly a case of using the iPad app as a reader. The kindle is physically more comfortable to use. However the apple product us just so far ahead of the kindle. Are the new kindle touch screens more reliable and user friendly.
(.posted from iPhone which never freezes or crashes!)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

tontom said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do like my kindle but how come for such a simple device(no graphics) it is so unstable. It is unreliable, it crashes out and it is terribly slow. The logic is awful. I am at the point of going back to paperbacks. The only thing that keeps me using it is the greet selection of books available. It's nearly a case of using the iPad app as a reader. The kindle is physically more comfortable to use. However the apple product us just so far ahead of the kindle. Are the new kindle touch screens more reliable and user friendly.
> (.posted from iPhone which never freezes or crashes!)


Which Kindle do you have and what are you trying to do with it?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm.... I didn't know that Apple makes an ereader.


----------



## tontom (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a regular kindle 3G with WIFI. The symbol box keeps coming in the LHS of screen. Have to reset to clear. The voice text keeps coming on and takes various attempts to turn it off. Im general it is the slowness and unresponsiveness of the device that makes me want to scrap it.


----------



## tontom (Apr 24, 2012)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Hmmm.... I didn't know that Apple makes an ereader.


Apple don't, it's just a kindle app for IPad. Its just that the kinde device with it 's cover is physically more comfortable to use. Also didn't want to use iPad memory space with books.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Is that the Kindle Keyboard (K3)? The weird stuff just happens on its own when you are reading a book? (Not typing something.) It sounds like your Kindle might be malfunctioning. I didn't have any problems with my K3 like that.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

How many books and categories have you on your Kindle?
Do you leave wifi on?
Have you done a hard (not factory) reboot?
Have you recently added a bunch of books?
When you say it crashes, what exactly does it do?
We need more details in order to try to help you.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's interesting - my Kindle isn't slow or unstable.  Have you tried to re-boot?  If that doesn't work, perhaps you should give Kindle Customer Service a call or remove some of your books.  I don't think the amount of books is the issue, I have about 2000 on my Kindle with no issue.  Good Luck!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> That's interesting - my Kindle isn't slow or unstable. Have you tried to re-boot? If that doesn't work, perhaps you should give Kindle Customer Service a call or remove some of your books. *I don't think the amount of books is the issue, I have about 2000 on my Kindle with no issue.* Good Luck!


Some people have reported when they had over 1000 books, they noticed a significant slowdown. I have about 2000 also, and have notice a slight slowdown when on the menu screens, but nothing when I'm reading. Other people have reported when they had many categories and the books were in multiple categories, they noticed a slowdown.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

tontom said:


> Just a regular kindle 3G with WIFI. The symbol box keeps coming in the LHS of screen. Have to reset to clear. The voice text keeps coming on and takes various attempts to turn it off. Im general it is the slowness and unresponsiveness of the device that makes me want to scrap it.


You can switch the voice text on with the keyboard (I think it's Alt-space).

I'd start by making sure you're not holding the Kindle in such a way that you are pressing on the keyboard.

If you're definitely not pressing any keys, this and the symbol box makes me think that there's a hardware fault which is causing spurious key presses.

If the Kindle's still within warranty I would get onto Kindle CS, they will probably send you a new one out straight away.

If you want to try things before that, then I would back up any non-Amazon content and then factory reset the Kindle. You'll need to reload your non-Amazon content and may lose some reading places in books etc, but you'd have to go though this with a new Kindle anyway.


----------

